# What shows are large enough and worth the trip from scotland



## Klee86 (Oct 26, 2014)

Been down to donny and loved it when's the 2015 dates and what's the dates for any others you know about similar size etc


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Klee86 said:


> Been down to donny and loved it when's the 2015 dates and what's the dates for any others you know about similar size etc


only kempton really. takes place in late summer.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> only kempton really. takes place in late summer.


You have never been to Doncaster then ?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

crow said:


> You have never been to Doncaster then ?


i was referring to other large shows- only kempton springs to mind. never been to any of the donny shows as it's too far away without a car.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Hamm.

Unless you're going for something specific I wouldn't travel that far from Scotland just for a reptile show. Maybe if you make it part of another holiday it would be worth it.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hamm and Houten. Definitely worth the trips.


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm a regular to Doncaster from Scotland and I love it! The IHS conference the day before the June one is also worth attending.

In what way are Hamm and Houten better than Doncaster? Just size or what exactly please? I'm keen to go to Hamm but need to justify the cost to myself (never mind the better half!) and save for special purchases when there!

Is it always a simple process to bring back reptiles through customs/border agency or has anyone had complications?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Hamm is ten or twelve times the size of Doncaster (certainly in September) and Houten three or four. The different type of species that are available there is incredible, much better than British shows. Well worth a visit. It does cost money to get out there but it's worth it.its difficult to explain to anyone who hasn't visited these shows. YouTube them and you will see. 

Generally if you are driving and have receipts and CITES certificates of required you are fine if stopped by the French or British customs . The French can be so and so's but the British are helpful.


----------

